# mon disque dur externe ne monte plus sur mon bureau



## laureMaud (18 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,

je possède un Mac Book Pro et un disque dur externe La Cie. celui-ci ne monte plus sur mon bureau, et lorsque j'essaye de le réparer avec Utilitaire Disque, ce dernier me dit ceci:

**/dev/disk1s1
**Phase 1 - Read FAT
unable to read FAT (Input/output error)
Erreur: La tâche sous-jacente a signalé unn échec à la fermeture

1 volume non HFS vérifié
1 volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Laure.


----------



## indesign (18 Octobre 2007)

laureMaud a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je poss&#232;de un Mac Book Pro et un disque dur externe La Cie. celui-ci ne monte plus sur mon bureau, et lorsque j'essaye de le r&#233;parer avec Utilitaire Disque, ce dernier me dit ceci:
> 
> ...



Salut regarde avec techtool pro,ce logiciel marche super bien



Et sinon, on fait quoi dans le forum "Apple TV, l&#224;


----------

